# Looking For More Education/Information About my 2007 Nissan Sentra 2.0 CVT



## unclecooray2020 (Sep 24, 2020)

I recently bought a 2007 Nissan Sentra 2.0 CVT Automatic. It has 131,xxx miles on it. I just bought the Haynes Automotive Repair Manaul for it. But I wanna learn more about the CVT Transmission. Any info is helpful. 

Thanks

Uncle CooRay


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

unclecooray2020 said:


> I recently bought a 2007 Nissan Sentra 2.0 CVT Automatic. It has 131,xxx miles on it. I just bought the Haynes Automotive Repair Manaul for it. But I wanna learn more about the CVT Transmission. Any info is helpful.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Uncle CooRay


Here's some documentation:








XTRONIC CVT | Innovation | Nissan Motor Corporation Global Website


Nissan’s XTRONIC CVT: Nissan’s various technologies, including electrification, autonomous drive, connected car & service, mobility service, and energy management, are introduced.




www.nissan-global.com












Continuously variable transmission - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Mysis1989 (Aug 26, 2020)

This car can go up to 100KM/HR within 5 seconds, and it says about Nissan Sentra 2.0 CVT. Also, it has too many automated technologies that do not compromise with quality at all. I know almost everything about this car, and credit goes to the writer from https://writix.co.uk/coursework-help-uk who helps with my coursework so I can pay more attention to my hobbies. I think that understanding the technology matters in life.


----------



## jimmywood74 (11 mo ago)

It's nice to meet you, I'm Wood. Hopefully, you can help me. Please tell me how I can start study in the U.K. without an IELTS test?


----------



## rodricksjames36 (7 mo ago)

Assignment desk provide the best Do my assignment for me as it is the worst nightmare for the students, especially the ones having the ‘average’ prefix attached before their writing, researching, editing, and proofreading skills.


----------



## caylakling (2 mo ago)

I recently came across your blog and have been reading along totally agree with what you have said! Nice blog. I will keep visiting this blog very often Slope Unblocked


----------

